# E4 "Free" Bible Software



## AdamM (Sep 29, 2006)

*E4 \"Free\" Bible Software*

Friends,

Does anyone have any experience with the E4 "Free Bible Software" programs that they could share? 

Thanks!


----------



## py3ak (Sep 29, 2006)

I got it: I then also paid for some additional stuff. I use it frequently.


----------



## Civbert (Sep 29, 2006)

I've gotten several of their CDs. They offer a good service.


----------



## Swampguy (Sep 29, 2006)

Try this one: 
http://www.onlinebible.net/


----------



## AdamM (Sep 29, 2006)

Thank for the information.

Just wondering if the text is indexed in any sort of manner?


----------

